# Cuban cichlid info wanted



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well im going to pick up 12 1/2" Tiny cubans for 15$ and am going to grow them out in a 29g for a lil bit till about 2" then get the best pair out of them all and move them to a 55g

I am thinking of a tank with natural colored pebbles and terracota pots scattered all inside the breeding tank is that a good layout or should i go another way to decorate it?

Please give me more info on these little bugger and it will be much helpfull  thanks all


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are one of the most aggressive cichlids out there  Good luck!


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

What's your definition of the "True Red Devil"?
Different people from all areas have their specific scientific name of the 'true' red devil! Just like to know what your understanding ot the true red devil is. wayne


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

As far as I know there are no true or false red devils. There are Midas/RD hybrids that are often sold as one or the other at some of the big box stores . I'm guessing he's talking about one that has a clean blood line. He had mentioned getting a WC RD in a different thread so maybe that's it.

From what I've heard Cubans need high water quality and have a tendency to suffer from bloat. They can also (like *TheFishGuy* said) be real monsters when it comes to aggression. There were some for sale at an LFS here about a year ago, and the little buggers were around 1.5" and had a 4" Jag pinned in a corner all beat to ****.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

O its a W/C so i guess i put it as "true" because of that but u got any info?


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> As far as I know there are no true or false red devils. There are Midas/RD hybrids that are often sold as one or the other at some of the big box stores . I'm guessing he's talking about one that has a clean blood line. He had mentioned getting a WC RD in a different thread so maybe that's it.
> 
> From what I've heard Cubans need high water quality and have a tendency to suffer from bloat. They can also (like *TheFishGuy* said) be real monsters when it comes to aggression. There were some for sale at an LFS here about a year ago, and the little buggers were around 1.5" and had a 4" Jag pinned in a corner all beat to #%$&.


These are a few of the recognized forms of Red Devils; including 'Joels fish' description of hybrids

Amphilophus amarillo
" " chancho
" " citrinellus - barred
" " citrinellus-colored 
" " citrinellus â€" wildhttp://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/citrin1.jpg
" " labiatus â€" barred http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/labiat3.jpg
" " labiatus - colored F1 adolescents of big-lipped Nicaraguan true â€˜red devilsâ€™
â€œ â€œ sagittae - barred F1 barred form of this rarely seen open water predator
" " " " - colored

wayne


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Cubans that small will be very prone to bloat and that many in a 29 may lead to alot of aggression. Feed a low protein food to try and combat it.

Amp. Labiatus is generally considered the true red devil. Amp. citrinellus is consider midas. The other amps don't really have a common name.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Amp. Labiatus is generally considered the true red devil. Amp. citrinellus is consider midas. The other amps don't really have a common name.


Agreed , another confusing factor is that practically the entire genus comes in all sorts of naturally occuring color morphs. Makes for a lot of intrest and a lot of confusion.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

WOW! you guys sure know how to twist a subject :roll:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

No good thread left unbent, that's my motto :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

My concern is, what are you going to do with the pair after throwing them into the 55gal tank? Not keep them there I hope?

Between this thread and your signature, there's a lot of very large cichlids in discussion, but you don't have tank sizes to match, other than the one 125gal which can't house all of these.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Im rehoming the cubans after a pair froms and im in the midsts of building a 240g


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

****, didn't mean to post. Sorry


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

Do not take aggression coments lightly. I'd start in the 55, and litter it with many places to hide lines of sight. Any larger ones will either intimidate the smaller into bloat or simply eat them.








































They also appreciate a bit warmer temps than some other centrals, much like haitiensus


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

pretty easy to avoid bloat... keep the temp high, feed low protein, dont overfeed and you shouldnt have problems, if your worried put some epsom salt in there to, acts as a laxative, you can also feed the inside of a pea once a week, acts as a laxative aswell.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Also like haitiens, do not attempt to keep them with something else....


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol thanks for the info more reason for MTS tho :lol:


----------



## cllen (Jun 12, 2009)

r u getting any new fish for your 75g?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i am thinking of moving the JD's and red devil into some other tank or rehoming them to my sis and doing a tank with like 1 severum, 2 bolivian rams, 10 columbian tetras,1 albino bn pleco and some rainbow fish.
Or when i get a job ill save up and setup a nano saltwater tank and get a clown fish :thumb:


----------



## bigpipe (Jun 18, 2009)

if i was going to do an aggressive stock 125g id go with this:
female RTM
female festae
salvini 
cuban
maybe a few cons or FMs in there too


----------

